

Apple Apps Remain Developers’ Favorite Even as Android Spreads - bjdixon
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-02-14/apple-apps-remain-developers-favorite-even-as-android-spreads.html

======
nitinthewiz
Here's the thing - Devs around the world has spent many working hours learning
Objective C and building on it. They are not going to leave that proven
profitable avenue for a fragmented Java programming platform any time soon,
even though in this case the Java is much easier.

